# Best RTA's



## OhmzRaw (30/7/15)

Which RTA will be the best for flavor chasing and has a good vapor production for TC. Currently I'm looking at the Subtank mini, the goblin mini, the billow v2... The RTA I am looking for must be:
Easy to build on
Excellent flavor
Good vapor production

Which one of these is the best? You can also recommend other RTA's


----------



## rvdwesth (30/7/15)

Dude, I asked the same question a week or so ago. Tried all the ones you mentioned above and finally settled on the Goblin Mini. It is one kickass little (and I mean Little) RTA.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (30/7/15)

Looks like i need to get my hands on a Goblin Mini


----------



## rvdwesth (30/7/15)

OhmzRaw said:


> Looks like i need to get my hands on a Goblin Mini



Well taste differs, but this bad boy is the best Vape I've ever had, Reo included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/7/15)

@rvdwesth Would you say this device produces the best in flavor chasing?


----------



## kev mac (31/7/15)

daniel craig said:


> @rvdwesth Would you say this device produces the best in flavor chasing?


Great flavor.If you get one you won't be sorry, plus it looks so cool.


----------



## Marzuq (31/7/15)

i have had all 3 tanks mentioned above. And by far the goblin mini is a superior tank.
Its easier to build on as it has a bigger deck in width and height.
It comes with a little blocker adapter which allows you to block off the juice channels on once side allowing you to build your tc coils in single coil mode.
depending on your build, the flavour goes from great to superb. It has the biggest airflow i have had on a tank and this adds to the flavour as well as some sick cloud production.

the other two tanks are good tanks. I have never liked the subtank and every time i buy one i am reminded why.
the billow is a great little tank but in comparison it is designed more for throat hit seekers. it has good airflow and flavour is good too. Clouds produced are worth speaking about.

but left with a choice id get the goblin mini every time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (31/7/15)

Yeah the Goblin mini kicks serious butt - however, how much juice does it hold? I personally went for the Billow V2 - and it has now become my daily tank, and not just a cute tank to build on. It kicks out more vape than my Aspire V2 & Arctic Atty's - at lower watts (depends on your build tho). 

Great thread - I would like to hear these oke's opinion on this - @method1 @baksteen8168 @Redeemer @Andre @zadiac @Waheed @TylerD @Rob Fisher


----------



## Marzuq (31/7/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Yeah the Goblin mini kicks serious butt - however, how much juice does it hold? I personally went for the Billow V2 - and it has now become my daily tank, and not just a cute tank to build on. It kicks out more vape than my Aspire V2 & Arctic Atty's - at lower watts (depends on your build tho).
> 
> Great thread - I would like to hear these oke's opinion on this - @method1 @baksteen8168 @Redeemer @Andre @zadiac @Waheed @TylerD @Rob Fisher



the goblin mini holds around 3ml juice. i reckon closer to 2.8ml seeing as we never fill all the way to the top.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Yeah the Goblin mini kicks serious butt - however, how much juice does it hold? I personally went for the Billow V2 - and it has now become my daily tank, and not just a cute tank to build on. It kicks out more vape than my Aspire V2 & Arctic Atty's - at lower watts (depends on your build tho).
> 
> Great thread - I would like to hear these oke's opinion on this - @method1 @baksteen8168 @Redeemer @Andre @zadiac @Waheed @TylerD @Rob Fisher



Will give feedback as soon as I get to play with the Goblin Mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (31/7/15)

@Chukin'Vape - can't comment because I haven't tried the others. Definitely prefer the billow to my Atlantis and currently eyeing out the goblin and kayfun and monster v2. Pretty happy with flavour on the billow, much better than any of my previous / other devices.


----------



## skola (31/7/15)

I haven't tried the Goblin Mini as yet, but from feedback here on the forum I intend to. 
Between the Billow 2 and Subtank Mini (v2) I'd recommend the Billow. Great flavour, like @Marzuq commented - solid throat hit, good unrestricted airflow and big clouds. If you wick it correctly it's hard to get a dry hit. Also, I must comment on the solid build quality. Might be difficult getting a decent resistance with Ni200 though because it's dual coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/8/15)

Anyone tried an Ni 24g build on the goblin mini?


----------



## Yiannaki (1/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Anyone tried an Ni 24g build on the goblin mini?


I haven't used 24g Ni200 but have experimented at great length with 28g and 26g.

26g is already ridiculously low when it comes to resistance. I get 0.07ohms from a 9 wrap single coil on a 2.5 ID.

In this light, one would really need to start building far bigger coils to get a resistance that you can fire the tank/device on.


----------



## daniel craig (1/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I haven't used 24g Ni200 but have experimented at great length with 28g and 26g.
> 
> 26g is already ridiculously low when it comes to resistance. I get 0.07ohms from a 9 wrap single coil on a 2.5 ID.
> 
> In this light, one would really need to start building far bigger coils to get a resistance that you can fire the tank/device on.


Which RTA are you using?


----------

